# How Bout Them Jazz!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What a comeback.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Man that was absolutely amasing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell of a comeback! Glad I stuck it out. Booz had a monster game and big Fez cam through big time fillin in for Memo. Go Jazz!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That was a huge win for the Jazz probably biggest of the year in terms of tenacity. I was about to turn the TV off when they went down 25 but glad I stuck it out. 
For them to have not only win the game but come back from 25 in a road game while Williams, Korver, Miles, and Millsap all strugled from the field, and AK going down in the first couple minutes AND no memo. I don't think anyone good have blamed them if they just packed it in and took a loss, but this team has something they have been seriously lacking in recent years. HEART! Good job Jazz.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That game was RIDICULOUS!

I was SO pumped up when Boozer made that putback at the buzzer of regulation. I have a love/hate relationship with Boozer. He has driven me insane at times, especially with his annual injury woes, but games like last night make me believe he is earning his paycheck. 22 points and 23 rebounds is a monster performance, and he has been very solid all season.

And how about Deron's defense on Brandon Roy last night? Deron did struggle from the field, but I don't think the Jazz would have won if he hadn't forced Roy into taking some very difficult, contested shots.

That's 7 ROAD wins in a row now. Their most consecutive on the road since the Stockton/Malone days! :shock: 

No time to relax for the Jazz. They go back home tonight and face Atlanta, who is a very tough opponent and will be mad after blowing a big lead last night to Golden State. 
Hopefully the Jazz keep it rolling.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Great comeback, but one thing I didn't like was CJ, Matthews, and Korver couldn't handle Brandon Roy with a strained hamstring, and Deron ended up having to guard him in the end to keep him under control. My problem with this is, this is where not having Brewer hurts the Jazz, what happens when we get to Kobe, if Kirilinko isn't there? Great win though.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Great comeback, but one thing I didn't like was CJ, Matthews, and Korver couldn't handle Brandon Roy with a strained hamstring, and Deron ended up having to guard him in the end to keep him under control. My problem with this is, this is where not having Brewer hurts the Jazz, what happens when we get to Kobe, if Kirilinko isn't there? Great win though.


That's true! Brewer would have been all over Roy like stink on poo. Oh well, woulda, coulda, shoulda won't bring him back. For all we know he'd have injured that hammy even if he had stayed here, and missed last nights game anyway.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed the game.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I missed the game.


I feel your pain. I missed the Sundiata Gaines buzzer beater game against the Cavs! :shock: :x


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I got disgusted with the Jazz, turned the game off, and went to bed.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

If the Jazz are going to win tonight, they will have to do it without Deron and AK. Shouldn't be easy, but I'm still giving them a slight edge at home. Boozer needs to have another monster night, and Okur needs to step up too!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They had it! Just a few mistakes down the stretch and it made the wheels fall off the bus. Time to start another streak!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Good win last night against a decent Bobcats squad with some talented players. They had me worried for a while when they came out flat but they definitely turned it around in the second half. Korver finally had a big game and was on fire in the 4th, shooting 5 for 6 from behind the arc. Hopefully they get Kirilenko back soon from his back spasms. He had been playing very well and they really need him on defense.

By the way, I know there has been a lot of criticism about Boozer on this forum (including from myself) but right now, I don't know if any power forward in the NBA is playing better offensively.


----------

